# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی کامل رشته دکتری پیوسته بیوتکنولوژی (زیست فناوری)

## kouchoulou

*لطفا اول بخونید بعد اگه خوب بود تشکر کنید.نخونده تشکر نکنید.

معرفی رشته دکتری پیوسته بیوتکنولوژی (زیست فناوری)*

_بيو تكنولوژي يعني بكارگيري روشهاي علمي و فني در تبديل برخي مواد به كمك عوامل زيستي براي توليد كالا و خدمات.

امروزه بیوتکنولوژی یکی از علوم استراتژیک و غالب در کشورهای پیشرفته دنیاست و در کشوری مثل ایران که می خواهد خود را از وابستگی مطلق به نفت و درآمد آن برهاند، یکی از جایگزین های بسیار مناسب به شمار می رود._

*از آنجا که تحصیل در بالاترین سطوح این رشته و اخذ مدرک دکتری در سیستم فعلی آموزشی مستلزم طی مدت زمان نسبتاً طولانی است و از طرف دیگر نظام رقابتی و آموزشی کشور ما نخبگان را کمتر به سمت علوم پایه سوق می دهد، لذا تصمیم بر آن شده است تا رشته دکتری پیوسته بیوتکنولوژی با کاهش حدود 30 درصدی طول دوره دکتری تخصصی و البته بدون کاهش کیفیت آموزشی، برای دانشجویان سرآمد و علاقه مند به این رشته به صورت پیوسته و البته فشرده در دانشگاه نهران راه اندازی شود*.

*دانشجویان از سال 1387 تاکنون، هر ساله از بین دارندگان مدال المپیادهای علمی جهانی و کشوری و رتبه های برتر آزمون سراسری به صورت نیمه متمرکز و از دو گروه آزمایشی ریاضی فیزیک و علوم تجربی از طریق مصاحبه حضوری انتخاب می شوند*.

*این دوره به سه مرحله اول (کارشناسی) دوم (کارشناسی ارشد) و سوم (دکتری تخصصی) تقسیم می شود و دانشجویان می توانند در یکی از شش گرایش: بیوتکنولوژی فراورش زیستی، بیوتکنولوژی میکروبی، بیوتکنولوژی مولکولی، بیوتکنولوژی پزشکی، بیوتکنولوژی کشاورزی و بیوتکنولوژی محیطی ادامه تحصیل دهند*.

*در دوره آموزشی این رشته از امکانات موسسات آموزش عالی از قبیل دانشگاه های صنعتی شریف، تربیت مدرس و ... یا موسسات پژوهشی مانند مرکز ملی تحقیقات ژنتیک و بیوتکنولوژی زیستی، انستیتوپاستور ایران، پژوهشکده ابن سینا، مرکز تحقیقات بیوتکنولوژی کشاورزی استفاده می شود*.

*هرچند این رشته به نسبت رشته ای نوپاست اما با توجه به جایگاه و اهمیت موضوعی آن که علم روز دنیاست، می توان  آینده ای درخشان را برای دانشجویان آن متصور بود*.

*در ادامه برای آشنایی بیشتر متقاضیان انتخاب رشته کنکور و نیز افرادی که در بازار کار و کاریابی به دنبال آینده شغلی بهتری هستند**، اطلاعات بیشتری شامل: برنامه درسی(سرفصل) و تعداد واحد ها، دانشگاه های دارای رشته دکترای پیوسته بیوتکنولوژی و معرفی فرصت شغلی و بازارکار این رشته ارایه می شود*.

_مرحله اول_

*6 نیمسال**
*

*سر فصل دروس بیوتکنولوژی و تعداد واحدها در مرحله اول :*
 *تعداد کل واحدها : 127 واحد*
*               دروس عمومی : 18 واحد       
              دروس اصلی تخصصی : 98 واحد
              دروس اختیاری تخصصی: 11 واحد
* 
_خروج از دوره: دانشجو موظف است علاوه بر این 127 واحد، 12 واحد از سایر دروسی که دانشگاه تهران ارایه می کند،با تأیید گروه آموزشی اخذ نماید._


*دروس عمومی مرحله اول*
نام درس
تعداد واحد
نام درس
تعداد واحد

فارسی
3
جمعیت و تنظیم خانواده
1

معارف اسلامی 1
2
زبان انگلیسی
ــ ***

معارف اسلامی 2
2
تربیت بدنی 1
1

تاریخ اسلام
2
تربیت بدنی 2
1

اخلاق و تربیت اسلامی
2
*جمع*
*18*

انقلاب اسلامی و ریشه های آن
2

متون اسلامی(آموزش زبان عربی)
2


*** *باید تا پایان مرحله اول نمره 550 از تافل کاغذی یا 213 از تافل کامپیوتری یا 79 از تافل اینترنتی و یا  5/6 از IELTS 9 را احراز نمایند. دارا بودن هر یک از نمونه نمرات امتحان تافل کافی بوده و نمرات معادل بر اساس امتحانات تافل برگزار شده توسط مؤسسه ETS تعیین شده است.*



*دروس اصلی تخصصی مرحله اول*
نام درس
تعداد واحد
نام درس
تعداد واحد

ریاضی عمومی 1
3
ژنتیک 2
3

ریاضی عمومی 2
3
آزمایشگاه زیست شناسی ملکولی سلول
1

آمار و احتمالات
3
اصول مهندسی ژنتیک
2

شیمی عمومی
3
آزمایشگاه اصول مهندسی ژنتیک
1

آزمایشگاه شیمی عمومی
1
میکروبیولوژی 1
3







*دروس تخصصی اختیاری*
نام درس
تعداد واحد
نام درس
تعداد واحد

مهندسی بافت
3
معادلات دیفرانسیل
3

زیست مواد
3
مبانی بیوفیزیک
2

کاربرد علوم نانو در زیست فناوری
2
ویروس شناسی
2

اصول اصلاح نباتات
2
آزمایشگاه ویروس شناسی
1

طرح آزمایش
3
فیزیولوژی پزشکی
2

آفات و بیماریهای گیاهی
2
فارماکولوژی
2

آزمایشگاه آفات و بیماریهای گیاهی
1
عملیات واحد
2

قارچ شناسی
2
آزمایشگاه اصول مهندسی بیوشیمی
1

آزمایشگاه قارچ شناسی
1
میکروبیولوژی 2
3

میکروبیولوژی مواد غذایی
2
آزمایشگاه میکروبیولوژی 2
1

آزمایشگاه میکروبیولوژی مواد غذایی
1
آزمایشگاه فیزیک عمومی 2
1

پروژه****
2
*جمع*
*44*



*دانشجو باید 11 واحد از دروس فوق را انتخاب کرده و بگذراند.*
** کلیه دروس الزامی مرحله دوم می تواند به صورت دروس اختیاری توسط دانشجویان مرحله اول اخذ شود*.
**** *دانشجویان سال آخر*


_مرحله دوم
_*3 نیمسال*

*سرفصل دروس بیوتکنولوژی و تعداد واحدها در مرحله دوم:*

* تعداد کل واحدها : 25 واحد    
دروس اصلی تخصصی : 15 واحد
دروس اختیاری تخصصی: 3 واحد
گرایش ها: 5 گرایش
1- بیوتکنولوژی فراورش زیستی
2- بیوتکنولوژی میکروبی و محیطی
3- بیوتکنولوژی مولکولی
4- بیوتکنولوژی پزشکی
5- بیوتکنولوژی کشاورزی
خروج از دوره: دانشجو موظف است علاوه بر 25 واحد ذکر شده، 6 واحد از سایر دروس مقطع تحصیلات تکمیلی دانشگاه تهران* ارایه می کند،با تأیید گروه آموزشی اخذ نماید. علاوه بر این دانشجو ملزم به رعایت شرط خروج از دوره مرحله اول نیز می باشد.*
*** *این بخش، ویژه دانشگاه تهران است.*





*دروس اصلی تخصصی مرحله دوم
**

گرایش بیوتکنولوژی فراورش زیستی*نام درس
تعداد واحد
نام درس
تعداد واحد

مهندسی واکنشهای شیمیایی
3
پدیده های انتقال در سیستم های بیوشیمی
3

شیمی فیزیک 2
3
مدل سازی و شبیه سازی فرآیندها
3

ریاضیات مهندسی پیشرفته
3
*جمع*
*15*





*دروس اختیاری تخصصی مرحله دوم


گرایش بیوتکنولوژی فراورش زیستی*نام درس
تعداد واحد
نام درس
تعداد واحد

فرآیندهای جداسازی
3
مکانیک سیالات پیشرفته
3

مهندسی بیوشیمی پیشرفته
3
انتقال جرم پیشرفته
3

تحلیل و طراحی آماری فرآیندها
3
فرآیندهای غشایی
3

نانو بیوتکنولوژی
3
ترمودینامیک غیر برگشتی
3

کنترل فرآیند
3
ترمودینامیک محلولهای غیر ایده آل
3

*جمع*
*30*



 *دانشجو موظف است 3* *واحد از دروس جدول فوق را انتخاب نماید*.
** دانشجویان شاغل به تحصیل در هر یک از گرایشهای مرحله دوم آموزش دوره به تأیید استاد راهنما می توانند از مجموعه واحدهای اصلی – اختیاری گرایش های دیگر و یا سایر واحدهای درسی غیر از موارد مندرج در آیین نامه به پیشنهاد استاد راهنما و تصویب کمیته تخصصی، واحدهای اختیاری انتخاب نمایند*.
*دروس اصلی تخصصی مرحله دوم

گرایش بیوتکنولوژی میکروبی و محیطی*نام درس
تعداد واحد
نام درس
تعداد واحد

فیزیولوژی پروکاریوت ها
2
پدیده های تخمیر
2

زیست فناوری نفت
2
مدل سازی و شبیه سازی فرایندها
3

بیوتکنولوژی محیطی
3
*جمع*
*15*

مهندسی ژنتیک پیشرفته
3




*دروس اختیاری تخصصی مرحله دوم

گرایش بیوتکنولوژی میکروبی و محیطی*نام درس
تعداد واحد
نام درس
تعداد واحد

انرژی و بیوتکنولوژی
3
ژنتیک پیشرفته پروکاربوت ها
3

بیوتکنولوژی اکستریموفیلها
3
اکولوژی میکروارگانیسمها
3

بیوتکنولوژی قارچ ها
3
*جمع*
*18*

بیوتکنولوژی دریا
3



 *دانشجو موظف است 3* *واحد از دروس جدول فوق را انتخاب نماید*.
*** _دانشجویان شاغل به تحصیل در هر یک از گرایشهای مرحله دوم آموزش دوره به تأیید استاد راهنما می توانند از مجموعه واحدهای اصلی – اختیاری گرایش های دیگر و یا سایر واحدهای درسی غیر از موارد مندرج در آیین نامه به پیشنهاد استاد راهنما و تصویب کمیته تخصصی، واحدهای اختیاری انتخاب نمایند_.*دروس اصلی تخصصی مرحله دوم

گرایش بیوتکنولوژی مولکولی*نام درس
تعداد واحد
نام درس
تعداد واحد

بیوفیزیک سلولی و مولکولی
3
مهندسی ژنتیک پیشرفته
3

آنزیم شناسی
2
زیست شناسی مولکولی پیشرفته
2

بیوتکنولوژی پروتئین
2
*جمع*
*15*

زیست شناسی محاسباتی
3




*دروس اختیاری تخصصی مرحله دوم

گرایش بیوتکنولوژی ملکولی*نام درس
تعداد واحد
نام درس
تعداد واحد

طراحی دارو و مدلسازی مولکولی
3
بیوانفورماتیک پیشرفته
3

بیوتکنولوژی سلولهای یوکاریوتی
3
بیولوژی سلولی و مولکولی تکوین
3

آمار و استنباط آماری پیشرفته
3
*جمع*
*18*

الگوریتم های زیستی
3



 *دانشجو موظف است 3* *واحد از دروس جدول فوق را انتخاب نماید.

*
*** *دانشجویان شاغل به تحصیل در هر یک از گرایشهای مرحله دوم آموزش دوره به تأیید استاد راهنما می توانند از مجموعه واحدهای اصلی – اختیاری گرایش های دیگر و یا سایر واحدهای درسی غیر از موارد مندرج در آیین نامه به پیشنهاد استاد راهنما و تصویب کمیته تخصصی، واحدهای اختیاری انتخاب نمایند*.

*دروس اصلی تخصصی مرحله دوم

گرایش بیوتکنولوژی پزشکی*نام درس
تعداد واحد
نام درس
تعداد واحد

ژنتیک پزشکی مولکولی
3
ایمنی شناسی سلولی مولکولی
2

مهندسی بافت پیشرفته
2
مهندسی ژنتیک پیشرفته
3

کشت سلول و بافت
2
*جمع*
*15*

فراورده های بیولوژیک
3



_دروس اختیاری تخصصی مرحله دوم_ 
_گرایش بیوتکنولوژی پزشکی_نام درس
تعداد واحد
نام درس
تعداد واحد

سلولهای بنیادی
3
زیست فناوری تولید مثل
3

فارماکوژنتیک مولکولی
3
تعیین نقشه ژنی
3

ایمونوشیمی
3
*جمع*
*15*



 _دانشجو موظف است 3_ *واحد از دروس جدول فوق را انتخاب نماید.*
*** *دانشجویان شاغل به تحصیل در هر یک از گرایشهای مرحله دوم آموزش دوره به تأیید استاد راهنما می توانند از مجموعه واحدهای اصلی – اختیاری گرایش های دیگر و یا سایر واحدهای درسی غیر از موارد مندرج در آیین نامه به پیشنهاد استاد راهنما و تصویب کمیته تخصصی، واحدهای اختیاری انتخاب نمایند*.


*دروس اصلی تخصصی مرحله دوم

گرایش بیوتکنولوژی کشاورزی*نام درس
تعداد واحد
نام درس
تعداد واحد

کشت بافت گیاهی و کاربردهای ان
3
بیوتکنولوژی گیاهان زراعی
2

مهندسی ژنتیک گیاهی پیشرفته
3
اکولوژی مولکولی
2

مهندسی متابولیت در گیاهان
2
*جمع*
*15*

زیست شناسی مولکولی گیاهی
3




*دروس اختیاری تخصصی مرحله دوم

گرایش بیوتکنولوژی کشاورزی*نام درس
تعداد واحد
نام درس
تعداد واحد

ژنتیک کمی
3
بیومتری
3

سیتوژنتیک
3
نشانگرهای مولکولی و کاربرد های آن
3

فیزیولوژی مولکولی تنش ها
3
*جمع*
*15*



 *دانشجو موظف است 3* *واحد از دروس جدول فوق را انتخاب نماید.

*
*** *دانشجویان شاغل به تحصیل در هر یک از گرایشهای مرحله دوم آموزش دوره به تأیید استاد راهنما می توانند از مجموعه واحدهای اصلی – اختیاری گرایش های دیگر و یا سایر واحدهای درسی غیر از موارد مندرج در آیین نامه به پیشنهاد استاد راهنما و تصویب کمیته تخصصی، واحدهای اختیاری انتخاب نمایند.*


*مرحله سوم

7 نیمسال*

*سرفصل دروس بیوتکنولوژی و تعداد واحدها در مرحله سوم:*
*تعداد کل واحدها : 32 واحد
رساله : 24 واحد
سمینار : 2 واحد
دروس اصلی تخصصی : 6 واحددر 2 عنوان*

*گرایش ها : 5 گرایش
**1- بیوتکنولوژی فراورش زیستی
**2- بیوتکنولوژی میکروبی و محیطی
**3- بیوتکنولوژی مولکولی
**4- بیوتکنولوژی پزشکی
**5-بیوتکنولوژی کشاورزی**
*

*دروس اصلی تخصصی مرحله سوم
**

گرایش بیوتکنولوژی فراورش زیستی*نام درس
تعداد واحد
نام درس
تعداد واحد

مهندسی فراورش زیستی
3
*جمع*
*6*

مهندسی فراورش زیستی پیشرفته
3


*** دانشجویان شاغل به تحصیل در هر یک از گرایشهای مرحله سوم آموزش دوره به تأیید استاد راهنما می توانند از مجموعه واحدهای اصلی گرایش های دیگر در این مرحله یا سایر دروس مقطع دکتری 2 عنوان درسی الزامی انتخاب کنند.

*دروس اصلی تخصصی مرحله سوم

گرایش بیوتکنولوژی میکروبی و محیطی*نام درس
تعداد واحد
نام درس
تعداد واحد

بیوتکنولوژی میکروبی
3
*جمع*
*6*

بیوتکنولوژی محیطی پیشرفته
3


***  دانشجویان شاغل به تحصیل در هر یک از گرایشهای مرحله سوم آموزش دوره به تأیید استاد راهنما می توانند از مجموعه واحدهای اصلی گرایش های دیگر در این مرحله یا سایر دروس مقطع دکتری 2 عنوان درسی الزامی انتخاب کنند.

*دروس اصلی تخصصی مرحله سوم

گرایش بیوتکنولوژی پزشکی*نام درس
تعداد واحد
نام درس
تعداد واحد

بیوتکنولوژی پزشکی
3
*جمع*
*6*

بیوتکنولوژی پزشکی پیشرفته
3


***  دانشجویان شاغل به تحصیل در هر یک از گرایشهای مرحله سوم آموزش دوره به تأیید استاد راهنما می توانند از مجموعه واحدهای اصلی گرایش های دیگر در این مرحله یا سایر دروس مقطع دکتری 2 عنوان درسی الزامی انتخاب کنند.

*دروس اصلی تخصصی مرحله سوم

گرایش بیوتکنولوژی کشاورزی*نام درس
تعداد واحد
نام درس
تعداد واحد

مباحث نوین در بیوتکنولوژی گیاهی
3
*جمع*
*6*

بیوتکنولوژی گیاهی پیشرفته
3


* **  دانشجویان شاغل به تحصیل در هر یک از گرایشهای مرحله سوم آموزش دوره به تأیید استاد راهنما می توانند از مجموعه واحدهای اصلی گرایش های دیگر در این مرحله یا سایر دروس مقطع دکتری 2 عنوان درسی الزامی انتخاب کنند.


*دانشگاههایی که در رشته دکترای پیوسته بیوتکنولوژی پذیرش دانشجو دارند*دانشگاه تهران


*فرصت های شغلی و بازارکار دکترای پیوسته بیوتکنولوژی*

استاد دانشگاه

----------


## hosseina

سلام
میشه توضیح بدین که تفاوت میان مهدسی ژنتیک و بیوتکنولوژی دقیقا چیه؟
گفته میشه که خیلی به مهندسی ژنتیک بها داده نمیشه

----------


## kouchoulou

> سلام
> میشه توضیح بدین که تفاوت میان مهدسی ژنتیک و بیوتکنولوژی دقیقا چیه؟
> گفته میشه که خیلی به مهندسی ژنتیک بها داده نمیشه


سلام.به لینک زیر مراجعه کنید.امیدوارم جوابتون رو بگیرید.

تبیان

----------


## kouchoulou

up

----------


## mamad.hny

> up


یه دانش آموز رشته ریاضی که هیچی زیست بلد نیست بره این رشته تکلیفش چی میشه؟

----------


## amin dehghan

> یه دانش آموز رشته ریاضی که هیچی زیست بلد نیست بره این رشته تکلیفش چی میشه؟


فکر کردی رتبه 1 تجربی ابن زیست دبیرستان به دردش میخوره
دوباره از اول زیست پایه گذاری میشه چون همه تو یک سطح نیستن

----------


## kouchoulou

> یه دانش آموز رشته ریاضی که هیچی زیست بلد نیست بره این رشته تکلیفش چی میشه؟


هیچی!!!
از رشته ی ریاضی هم میشه رفت،مثلا رشته ی نانوبیوتکنولوژی...
زیست دبیرستان توی بیوتکنولوژی پزشکی کاربرد داره،اونم خیلی خیلی کم.
ولی این رشته رتبه ی دو رقمی یا المپیادی میگیره.
موفق باشی.

----------


## amin dehghan

> هیچی!!!
> از رشته ی ریاضی هم میشه رفت،مثلا رشته ی نانوبیوتکنولوژی...
> زیست دبیرستان توی بیوتکنولوژی پزشکی کاربرد داره،اونم خیلی خیلی کم.
> ولی این رشته رتبه ی دو رقمی یا المپیادی میگیره.
> موفق باشی.


چون نیمه متمرکز( مصاحبه داره) دست اساتيدشه امسال یکی با 180 رياضي رفت

----------


## kouchoulou

> چون نیمه متمرکز( مصاحبه داره) دست اساتيدشه امسال یکی با 180 رياضي رفت


واقعا؟؟؟؟حالا توی مصاحبه چیا میپرسن؟

----------


## mamad.hny

> هیچی!!!
> از رشته ی ریاضی هم میشه رفت،مثلا رشته ی نانوبیوتکنولوژی...
> زیست دبیرستان توی بیوتکنولوژی پزشکی کاربرد داره،اونم خیلی خیلی کم.
> ولی این رشته رتبه ی دو رقمی یا المپیادی میگیره.
> موفق باشی.


نه از نظر رتبه مشکلی نیست. فقط میخوام بدونم شغلش فقط استاد دانشگاهیه؟ من که کلا زیست دوس ندارم (نه اینکه خوشم نیاد، کلا هیچ نظری نسبت بهش ندارم) به دردم میخوره؟

----------


## kouchoulou

> نه از نظر رتبه مشکلی نیست. فقط میخوام بدونم شغلش فقط استاد دانشگاهیه؟ من که کلا زیست دوس ندارم (نه اینکه خوشم نیاد، کلا هیچ نظری نسبت بهش ندارم) به دردم میخوره؟


خوبه که مشکلی از نظر رتبه نداری.اگه خیلی کنجکاو باشی کارای تحقیقاتی و آزمایشگاهی دیگه هم بجز استاد دانشگاه داره که میتونی انجام بدی.

----------


## amin dehghan

> واقعا؟؟؟؟حالا توی مصاحبه چیا میپرسن؟


فقط میدونم این دوستم المپیاد شیمی بود اما مرحله2 قبول نشد و یکی از استادای مصاحبه گر اونجا معلم ازمایشگاهش  بوده که هر هفته باهاش کلاس داشتن و برای مصاحبه فک کنم علاقه شما به پژوهش و تحقیق خیلی مهمه

----------


## kouchoulou

> فقط میدونم این دوستم المپیاد شیمی بود اما مرحله2 قبول نشد و یکی از استادای مصاحبه گر اونجا معلم ازمایشگاهش  بوده که هر هفته باهاش کلاس داشتن و برای مصاحبه فک کنم علاقه شما به پژوهش و تحقیق خیلی مهمه


ممنونم.

----------


## Ali.psy

> واقعا؟؟؟؟حالا توی مصاحبه چیا میپرسن؟


دیگه نیمه متمرکز نیست دوساله بصورت متمرکز دانشجو میگیریه با رتبه زیر200-300 کشوری.با متمرکز شدن رتبه هم بالتبع کمتر میاد

----------


## kouchoulou

بالا

----------


## Maximus

> دیگه نیمه متمرکز نیست دوساله بصورت متمرکز دانشجو میگیریه با رتبه زیر200-300 کشوری.با متمرکز شدن رتبه هم بالتبع کمتر میاد


سلام 
این رشته متمرکز شده از کی ؟؟؟از بچه های ریاضی چند نفر هر ساله میگیرن ؟؟؟

----------


## simin11

میگم بیوتکنولوژی رتبه زیر 500 کشور و تراز بالای 10 هزار میخواد؟؟؟

----------


## Ali.psy

> سلام 
> این رشته متمرکز شده از کی ؟؟؟از بچه های ریاضی چند نفر هر ساله میگیرن ؟؟؟


فقط دوسال متمرکز بود الان نیمه متمرکز شده و4 نفر امسال از ریاضیا برمیداره

----------


## par.rah

> میگم بیوتکنولوژی رتبه زیر 500 کشور و تراز بالای 10 هزار میخواد؟؟؟


زیر گروه یک باید بالای ده هزار باشه

----------


## zahra99

بچه ها اگه کسی بزنه و تو مصاحبه قبول نشه بقیه انتخاب رشته هاش چی میشه؟؟؟ توروخدا بگین..شرایطش چیه؟

----------


## khaan

> بچه ها اگه کسی بزنه و تو مصاحبه قبول نشه بقیه انتخاب رشته هاش چی میشه؟؟؟ توروخدا بگین..شرایطش چیه؟


شما تا زمانی که یه متمرکز قطعی قبول نشی انتخاب رشتت تموم نمیشه. بررسی میشه تا اولین رشته متمرکز قطعی قبول بشی

----------


## bahar-M

سلام دوستان...من یه جا خوندم که رشته دکترای پیوسته بیوتکنولوژی توی نهاد ریاست جمهوری کار میکنه خب این یعنی چی؟؟...اجازه خروج از کشور رو ندارن؟؟؟ اصلا بازار کارش چجوریاس در آمدش در حد پزشکی هست؟

----------


## Dr.Younes

یکی از گرایش های زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی،بیوتکنولوژیه که تو دانشگاهایی مثل دانشگاه تهران،کاشان و الزهرا هست...
اینم لینکش

میخاستم ببینم تفاوت "گرایش میکروبیولوژی از سلولی مولکولی" چه تفاوتی با "دکتری پیوسته بیو تکنولوژی" داره؟

----------


## bahar-M

UP....

----------


## kouchoulou

> سلام دوستان...من یه جا خوندم که رشته دکترای پیوسته بیوتکنولوژی توی نهاد ریاست جمهوری کار میکنه خب این یعنی چی؟؟...اجازه خروج از کشور رو ندارن؟؟؟ اصلا بازار کارش چجوریاس در آمدش در حد پزشکی هست؟


درود.
فکر نمیکنم همچین چیزی باشه...
ربطش به نهاد ریاست جمهوری چیه؟
یادتون هست دقیقا کجا همچین چیزی خوندید؟



> یکی از گرایش های زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی،بیوتکنولوژیه که تو دانشگاهایی مثل دانشگاه تهران،کاشان و الزهرا هست...
> اینم لینکش
> میخاستم ببینم تفاوت "گرایش میکروبیولوژی از سلولی مولکولی" چه تفاوتی با "دکتری پیوسته بیو تکنولوژی" داره؟


*میکروبیولوژی

بیوتکنولوژی*


مقایسه کنید،تفاوت ها رو متوجه میشید!

----------


## mpaarshin

این رشته شرط معدل هم داره مثلا معدل پیش یا دوم بجز سوم
بعدش مصاحبه چیا میپرسن مثلا؟

----------


## Sara prs

بهترین رشته ممکن فقط رتبه ی زیر 500 میخواد
.هر سفر تحقیقاتی خارج کشور که میری تمام هزینه هاتو خودشون پرداخت میکنن.
حقوقتم بازه...ینی محشر.

----------


## یه روستایی

یکی از افتخارات من اینه که یه دوست دارم که بیوتک میخونه ورتبه ی 87ریاضی بودش همه اول بهش میگفتن عجب آدمیه برق شریفا ول کرد رف یه رشته ای خوند که اسمشم نشنیدیم ولی حالاهمه بهش میگن تودیگه کی هستی

فرستاده شده از GT-S6312ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## salma

برای قبولی توی این رشته حداقل رتبه باید چند باشه؟ :Yahoo (83):

----------


## mpaarshin

> برای قبولی توی این رشته حداقل رتبه باید چند باشه؟


تراز ده هزار حداقل و مصاحبه داره البته دكتراش

----------


## salma

یعنی اگه منطقه 3 باشی توی کنکور دقیقا چه رتبه ای میخواد؟ من از تراز هیچی نمیدونم ......

----------


## man4005

دوستان میشه پزشکی واین رشته رو با هم خوند؟
اخه من شنیدم رتبه ها برتر میتونن2رشته انتخاب کنن؟
مث سارا همتی ( هم پزشکی و هم دارورفته)

----------


## atena.kh

> یعنی اگه منطقه 3 باشی توی کنکور دقیقا چه رتبه ای میخواد؟ من از تراز هیچی نمیدونم ......


واسه دکتری پیوستش که رتبه تک رقنی و دورقمی میخواد بااین که دارنده مدال المپیادباشی :Yahoo (94): 
ولی واسه لیسانسش تا10هزار منظقه 3 هم میاره توی شهرستانا

----------


## atena.kh

> دوستان میشه پزشکی واین رشته رو با هم خوند؟
> اخه من شنیدم رتبه ها برتر میتونن2رشته انتخاب کنن؟
> مث سارا همتی ( هم پزشکی و هم دارورفته)


عههههههه..سارا همتی هم دارو هم پزشکی؟ :Yahoo (21): 
شایه بشه
ولی من هر کی رو میشناسم فقط همون دکتری پیوسته بیو میخونه
مثلا یکی از هم ولایتی هامون :Yahoo (16): برق شریف میخوند...رتبه دورقمی بود فک کنم بیست و خورده بود...یه سال خوند بعد تغییر رشته داد رف بیو...دوتاشو نخوند :Yahoo (117): 
خوش به حالششش :Yahoo (17): ...منم دکتری پیوسته بیو میخوام :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Mariyana

دانشگاه تهران كارشناسي رو داره بيوتكنولوژي دورس شون مشابه است؟ براي ارشد و دكترا ميشه ازمون داد تو خود همين زمينه كه به صورت غير پيوسته دكتراشو گرفت ؟

----------


## Sara prs

> دانشگاه تهران كارشناسي رو داره بيوتكنولوژي دورس شون مشابه است؟ براي ارشد و دكترا ميشه ازمون داد تو خود همين زمينه كه به صورت غير پيوسته دكتراشو گرفت ؟


این سوال منم هست!!!
واسه استخدام با هم فرقی داره ایا مدرک پیوستش با ناپیوسته.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo (117):

----------


## par.rah

> دانشگاه تهران كارشناسي رو داره بيوتكنولوژي دورس شون مشابه است؟ براي ارشد و دكترا ميشه ازمون داد تو خود همين زمينه كه به صورت غير پيوسته دكتراشو گرفت ؟



دانشگاه تهران هر دوش رو داره، لیسانس ها توی دانشکده زیست فناوری(بیو تکنولوژی) که تو خیابون قدس(بغل  پردیس مرکزی میخونن) و بچه های دکتری پیوسته تو خود پردیس علومن و بعدش  میرن اونجا!
+لیسانسی ها دکتری بگیرن دقیقا مشابه دکتری پیوسته میشن

----------


## par.rah

> این سوال منم هست!!!
> واسه استخدام با هم فرقی داره ایا مدرک پیوستش با ناپیوسته.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


توی مدرکشون ذکر میشه! اما خب فرقی ندارن از نظر کارایی برای استخدام

----------


## par.rah

> عههههههه..سارا همتی هم دارو هم پزشکی؟
> شایه بشه
> ولی من هر کی رو میشناسم فقط همون دکتری پیوسته بیو میخونه
> مثلا یکی از هم ولایتی هامونبرق شریف میخوند...رتبه دورقمی بود فک کنم بیست و خورده بود...یه سال خوند بعد تغییر رشته داد رف بیو...دوتاشو نخوند
> خوش به حالششش...منم دکتری پیوسته بیو میخوام


دو تا رشته دکتری رو با هم خوند! کسی که پزشکی یا دارو یا دندون میخونه اگه میخواد دو رشته ای کنه میتونه با رشته های لیسانسی یا فوق لیسانسی زیر نظر مرکز رشد دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی ( مثل ارشدِ سلامت عمومی یا آموزش پزشکی) بخونه.
+ من با قطعیت رد میکنم که همکلاسی به اسم سارا همتی ندارم  :Yahoo (94):  
البته ایشون الان توی دانشکده پزشکی نفر اول هستن با معدل نزدیک به 20!
خیلی واضحه که نمیشه

----------


## par.rah

> یعنی اگه منطقه 3 باشی توی کنکور دقیقا چه رتبه ای میخواد؟ من از تراز هیچی نمیدونم ......


تراز بالای 10 هزار تقریبا میشه رتبه 350-400 منطقه 1 که فک کنم میشه حدود 100-120 منطقه 3

----------


## par.rah

> سلام دوستان...من یه جا خوندم که رشته دکترای پیوسته بیوتکنولوژی توی نهاد ریاست جمهوری کار میکنه خب این یعنی چی؟؟...اجازه خروج از کشور رو ندارن؟؟؟ اصلا بازار کارش چجوریاس در آمدش در حد پزشکی هست؟


شرکت های دانش بنیان وابسته به نهاد ریاست جمهوری منظورتونه احتمالا! و خروج از کشور چه ربطی به نهاد ریاست جمهوری داره که نشه رفا مثلا
بستگی به خود ادم داره درآمده اما چیز مشخصش اینه که احتمالا درآمد میانش از پزشکی کمتر باشه

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

*بازاز کارش؟*

----------


## khatereh 2

احازه خروج ار کشور ر. دارن؟؟؟؟

----------


## par.rah

> احازه خروج ار کشور ر. دارن؟؟؟؟


بله چرا نداشته باشن؟
همشون هم میرن از کشور  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mpaarshin

چقدر رشته ی خوبیه و چقدر بدرد این مملکت نمیخوره تحصیلکرده هاش
کسایی که قصد دارن این رشته رو بخونن حتما درنظر داشته باشن که باید برن از کشور وگرنه تلف میشن

----------

